# Rahmen lackieren lassen



## das_Bergwerk (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo 
wie oben schon beschrieben suche ich ,im saarland, einen guten lackierer der mir meinen alten rahmen neu lackieren kann.
wer weiß rat hat ne adresse,oder nen tipp zum lackieren??
mfg


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2007)

Pulverbeschichten oder lackieren?

gute und günstige Pulverbeschichtung macht z.B. Comotech in Ensheim. 
Wenns etwas hochwertiger und teurer sein darf: höfer in Dillingen...

was lackieren angeht kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_Bergwerk (27. Januar 2007)

hallo 
is doch schonmal was danke  
ob puler oder lack sowie farbe und design hab ich mir noch keine gedanken vieleicht  flip flop lack oder was ausgefallenes.brauche daher erstma paar adressen umzu sehen was machbar ist
 mfg


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2007)

ich würd auf jeden fall pulver empfehlen, nasslack ist einfach zu wenig widerstandsfähig (wenns net grad ein Rennrad werden soll)

fahr einfach mal beim Comotech vorbei http://www.comotech.de/
und schau dir die muster dort an.. die haben ein paar spezielle sachen da stehen. 
Die sind echt nicht teuer, man sollte aber die Arbeit beim Abholen kontrollieren, und evtl. schon vorher verhandeln, wie mit kritischen Stellen umgegangen werden soll.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (29. Januar 2007)

oder in der behindertenwerkstatt in frag mich bidde nich, wie das kaff nochmal hieß....


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Januar 2007)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> oder in der behindertenwerkstatt in frag mich bidde nich, wie das kaff nochmal hieß....


 
das Kaff ist wohl Püttlingen  
Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129469&highlight=p%FCttlingen


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (30. Januar 2007)

jo das kommt hin

gewerbegebiet ritterstraße....


----------

